# adding a second battery



## gmcsirrra (Dec 12, 2014)

with my plow hooked up and even with my auxiliary strobe , reverse lights off the lights on my dashboard are quite dim should I add a second battery what would that entail and what would I need to get ( 2011 Gmc sierra 1500) thank you merry Christmas


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

very slim chance a second battery will keep the lights from dimming. Second batterys will only give you more reserve


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

I upgraded the size of all the ground wire and positive running from the alt to the battery. I used 0 gauge car audio cable. Cleaned up all the contact points and it helped a lot. I than got a high output alt and there is almost no drop in voltage. Google "the big three" it can explain a lot better than me


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm considering these LED's as replacement for my truck reverse lights to brighten things up. Are you getting a dimming problem or just not enough light?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HE7SJ7S...TF8&colid=2OPQOKAC7I4I8&coliid=I15AAEHSXK264L


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Do the "Big Three" first.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok help me out. What is the big three?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Alt....Alt power wire.....ground the alt with the same wire as the output wire


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

dieseld;1914129 said:


> Ok help me out. What is the big three?


Do a YouTube Search on it - much easier to watch it. New thicker wiring on Positive Terminal - Negative Terminal and Alternator/Ground...etc


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

What did you type into the search bar on youtube?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

raise your plow while in neutral, makes a difference


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

leolkfrm;1915072 said:


> raise your plow while in neutral, makes a difference


is that like having trip edges save your trannys? or welding your chain for down pressure? :laughing:


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

nope...less drain on idle so alt performs better....unless you are in a hurry and like fixing stuff....goes back to the days of using a clutch, if your old enough


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

eh you do have a point but I dont think it would make much difference.. I do drive stick but never plowed with one.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Its in this old thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56715&highlight=dual+battery


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a link to a thread I developed back in my car audio days. It will prove helpful.

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?TID=49445

The BIG3

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?TID=73496


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

nope...less drain on idle so alt performs better....unless you are in a hurry and like fixing stuff....goes back to the days of using a clutch, if your old enough[/QUOTE]

Altos don't perform good at idle period..I think alts perform good from 1200 rpms up depends on the alt biggest thing is what they put out at idle usually isn't enough that's why the voltage drop


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Plus the wiring isn't big enough


----------

